# Master Harold Mitchum



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 11, 2016)

Master Harold Mitchum passed away today, after a brief illness. He was my Sensei's sensei and the senior American first-generation student of Shimabuku Tatsuo Soke.

UNITED ISSHIN RYU KARATE ASSOCIATION: Sensei Mitchum


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 11, 2016)

I am sorry for your loss, Bill.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 12, 2016)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 12, 2016)

.


----------



## Buka (Jun 12, 2016)

May he Rest in Peace. I met him, briefly, in Florida, back in the day.

Sorry for your loss, bro.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 13, 2016)

RIP


----------



## Tames D (Jun 18, 2016)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 19, 2016)

.


----------

